# Mobil Super Synthetic Motor Oil



## tdiindahaus (Jun 29, 2010)

Need an oil change and I figured I'd try something different for a change. I'm always using Castrol 5W30 on my 2.0T FSI. I used Mobil1 once and I hated it, but I was thinking about going super synthetic and I wanted to know what everyone thinks?


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Mobil Super is a lower end product than Mobil 1, and has not been certified for the Euro ACEA standards, whatever that is worth to you.
Does that mean it's not a good choice for your car? No idea. 
Maybe you should check out the Bob is the Oil Guy forums to see what people there are using...


----------

